# Boot insoles



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Insoles...get ones that fit yer peds. Go to rei and stand on a bunch. Due to having high arch, I use the blue ed vissure "sole". They work great, have a couple of pairs and use them in my regular shoes, boots and walkers. You might have to pay attention to the volume/thickness size relative to your boots. My right foot is slightly bigger than my left, and thus I take the right insole and sand down just a tad of the hard plastic on the bottom (bench sander) of the "Sole" to get a perfect fit.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Mine are custom


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I like the shredsoles I got. 
Others seem to like remind insoles as well.


----------



## sh00gs (Dec 12, 2019)

I went through a bunch and settled on Downunders ... saw them on tognars, tried and bought from a local shop.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Insoles...get ones that fit yer peds. Go to rei and stand on a bunch. Due to having high arch, I use the blue ed vissure "sole". They work great, have a couple of pairs and use them in my regular shoes, boots and walkers. You might have to pay attention to the volume/thickness size relative to your boots. My right foot is slightly bigger than my left, and thus I take the right insole and sand down just a tad of the hard plastic on the bottom (bench sander) of the "Sole" to get a perfect fit.


Yep, I've used and currently have both the Sole Ed Viesturs and the Remind Medics. Honestly, the feel damn near identical. If you have flatter feet they're not gonna be a fit though. And yeah, both are definitely pretty thick and eat up a lot of volume in a boot.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I got Gamechangers Custom Footprint Insoles last week - the regular ones as my feet are medium arch. I have no issues with my feet but I wanted to test them and support my feet better so I can postpone the moment I will start to feel all these jumps and first chair last call weekends in the future. I’ve molded them and I do feel less strain on my feet muscles now.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

I got the Kingfoam orthotics, much better than the super slim/flat footbeds the salomon boots came with.















Out of all the boots I've tried the only boot that came with a good insole that I dont think I would change is the vans, they call it pop cush v2 or v3 insole, very nice


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

I just picked up a pair of remind medics. Today was only day one on them so they need to break in a bit. So far so good


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

An awesome member on here sent me some Remind insoles and they are probably the best I've tried yet. 

But at any rate it would definetly be helpful to find out if you have high or low arches and get the proper ones to accommodate. I had sole Sole ones I thought would break in eventually but they must have been for high arches and my low arches were not exactly comfortable.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

freshy said:


> An awesome member on here sent me some Remind insoles and they are probably the best I've tried yet.
> 
> But at any rate it would definetly be helpful to find out if you have high or low arches and get the proper ones to accommodate. I had sole Sole ones I thought would break in eventually but they must have been for high arches and my low arches were not exactly comfortable.


which ones did you get?


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

How do I check my arches?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Medi


woodhouse said:


> which ones did you get?


Medic reflexology


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

fazy said:


> How do I check my arches?


I used a display thing with some heat sensitive pad things you stand on for a minute. I think it was for superfeet. I dunno how accurate it would be, but it gave me a decent idea. 
I guess a boot fitter would probably be the best bet.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

freshy said:


> I used a display thing with some heat sensitive pad things you stand on for a minute. I think it was for superfeet. I dunno how accurate it would be, but it gave me a decent idea.
> I guess a boot fitter would probably be the best bet.


OK thanks I'll ask one when I get a chance


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

fazy said:


> OK thanks I'll ask one when I get a chance


Just go to a place that has insoles, like rei or a skate board shop, shoe store. Stand on a bunch, notice how your arch feels, look to see that the insole arch matches the profile of your foot's arch. Get the best match, trim them if needed, put them in your shoes/boots and wear them around for a few days. It might take a couple of days for your feet to fully adjust...Or if they are very ill fitting, your feet will tell you right away. Hopefully the insoles will help maintain your foot neutral pronation and supination. Tip, it helps to have your insoles first, before you buy boots....and then take your insoles with you and throw them in the boots that your are trying. Just be mindful of the volume/profile of the insole verses the boot. However there are ways to adjust the thickness/volume of the insoles to get a good fit with your foot in the boot by using boot shims or sanding down the bottom of the insole or by cutting the ball area/fore foot area off the insoles to make more space for your fore foot area/toes.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Just go to a place that has insoles, like rei or a skate board shop, shoe store. Stand on a bunch, notice how your arch feels, look to see that the insole arch matches the profile of your foot's arch. Get the best match, trim them if needed, put them in your shoes/boots and wear them around for a few days. It might take a couple of days for your feet to fully adjust...Or if they are very ill fitting, your feet will tell you right away. Hopefully the insoles will help maintain your foot neutral pronation and supination. Tip, it helps to have your insoles first, before you buy boots....and then take your insoles with you and throw them in the boots that your are trying. Just be mindful of the volume/profile of the insole verses the boot. However there are ways to adjust the thickness/volume of the insoles to get a good fit with your foot in the boot by using boot shims or sanding down the bottom of the insole or by cutting the ball area/fore foot area off the insoles to make more space for your fore foot area/toes.


Sounds like I've done it all wrong then. I just went with what was one of angrys recommendations. I got the remind medic sole and have two days on it. So far so good. Though I'm take them out to see if my arches match up with them.


----------

